# GBR fry video



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

Just thought it was a nice one to share, the GBR parents are doing a great job, kind of a first for me, usually I would always rear them artificially. Its a nice sight with the parents taking care of them (unfortunately I still need to provide the food)

Any suggestions for food, currently feeding egg yolk, the fry do seem to be eating but only about 50%


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

You need to feed them BBS.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Banana worms, BBS are good foods. Congrats Sandeep, my rams have fry about a day from freeswimming. And I have 3 week old ones in a 10gal.


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks George / Kelly. I thought the BBS would be big but I will give it a try. The egg yolk for a change wasn't so polluting but sits on the floor with the fry pecking on it.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Congradulation! You are a busy parent with so many fries to take care!


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

Fishlover_680 said:


> Congradulation! You are a busy parent with so many fries to take care!


..you won't believe the stress of water changes, food and how to manage when I am travelling (have to beg my wife to take care of them )

I've just been plain lucky with the parents, the rm Discus and gbRam have been great parents. I have another leopardDiscus pair who are tending to their eggs.

As long as the fish are in good health, I'm ok to keep them going.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

are banana worms like microworms (grown in a oatmeal or potato flake base)?


----------

